# Kerguelen Island



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

Kerguelen island belong's to French and it's hard to get ther. :bash: if some one will sell ther some land i will buy it. :banana: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBoz6JUNYnY


























































































































































































































































































































i have about 113 photos of kerugelen i just add some of them :banana:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice! It looks like there are more penguins than people there.


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

ther just live scientists from french ! if you even want to live ther you cant becose ther is no local people ther live just scientists )


----------



## Verdi (May 19, 2006)

wowww!


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

auckland16 said:


> ther just live scientists from french ! if you even want to live ther you cant becose ther is no local people ther live just scientists )


lol cute english.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

auckland16 said:


> ther just live scientists from french ! if you even want to live ther you cant becose ther is no local people ther live just scientists )


I'd probably go for a visit but not to live, too cold.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

I love that islands...are biggies!!!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks stunning... That's the place to be when WW3 kicks off!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Maps


----------



## Fusionist (Jul 7, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> Looks stunning... That's the place to be when WW3 kicks off!


remember what happened to Gaudal Canal and the several other tiny Pacific islands during WW2 ?


----------

